# New Mexico to Guanajuato route



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

We will be driving from Las Cruces, NM, to Guanajuato this winter, and are looking for some suggestions on the best route. First, we want a safe and easy border crossing. Second, we want to stop and do some tourist-y things along the way, preferably with stops being about a short, one-day drive apart. Someone recommended crossing at the Columbia Bridge then spending some time at El Potrero Chico north of Monterrey. Any other ideas?


----------

